# Argentavis magnificens



## Smokey (May 23, 2007)

Argentavis magnificens (literally "Magnificent Silver Bird") is the largest flying bird ever discovered.

Sometimes called the Giant Teratorn, is an extinct species known from (as of 2006) three sites from the late Miocene (12-5 million years before present) of Central and Northwestern Argentina, South America, where a good sample of fossils has been obtained.

Physical characteristics

Currently accepted estimates:

* Wingspan: 5.7 to 8.3 m (19 - 28 ft)
* Wing area: nearly 7 square m (75 square ft)
* Wing loading: c. 11,5 kg/square m
* Length: 3.5 m
* Height: 1.8 to 2 m
* Weight: 65-100 kg


Argentavis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g6/redstart/teratorn.jpg
http://www.esencia21.com/CRIPTO/Aves2/thunderbird-argentavis-draw.jpg


----------



## Clave (May 24, 2007)

That is one *big* bird!


----------



## Matt308 (May 24, 2007)

Holy crap. So that is the Thunderbird of lore. Always wondered about that.


----------



## DOUGRD (May 24, 2007)

28 FT. wingspan...AMAZING!!!!!!!!!! I'd hate to be lower on the food chain than that thing!


----------



## Gnomey (May 25, 2007)

Looking at the first picture I would say we probably were lower than it in the foodchain. Not something I would like to see/meet whilst out and about (unless from a distance)...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 25, 2007)

I wonder if it taste like chicken?


----------



## DOUGRD (May 27, 2007)

Gnomey said:


> Looking at the first picture I would say we probably were lower than it in the foodchain. Not something I would like to see/meet whilst out and about (unless from a distance)...



 You just had to go and say that..


----------



## Gnomey (May 27, 2007)

DOUGRD said:


> You just had to go and say that..



Yep


----------



## Njaco (May 27, 2007)

In relation to what I do for a living, glad that things not still around!


----------



## Cyrano (May 27, 2007)




----------

